# Plow Question....



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Is manual lift plow a pain in the a$$? Looks like it might, but never used one before. Are the winch operated systems worth the extra cost? Would just be doing a driveway or two, 80-100ft long.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Dad had a manual on a garden tractor when I was a teenager,never tried a winch type. Wasn`t bad then when I felt my arms were like hydraulic cylinders. Now at age 46 and the old arms feeling like leaking cylinders i`d be looking at the winch. Just something to think about.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I just ordered a snow plow for my rubicon. I aready have a winch on the machine but I also picked up a electric lift kit for the plow so not to over work the winch and save ware and tear on the cable. I found a cycle country electric lift on ebay for $40.00. new but with no wiring kit. I have been using my garden tractor to push snow. It has a hyd. lift witch is nice but I think the quad will do a faster job. If the new blade works good I'll sell the tractor blade.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Manal lifts are a pain in the but,, kinda limits wife or kids useage Have both winch much more convienent.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats what I thought. Is the winch slow?


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I put the plow on my rubicon last night. I lift it with a warn 2500# winch and it works great and I was surprised how fast it brought the the plow up. I don't think I'll install the cycle country electric lift the winch works perfect.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Dont be surprised at how fast you kill your battery too with those eletric units. We use to have them on all of our quads for the place I plow for but it was just killing the batteries making the plow useless. I would stick with the manual lift. They are not bad at all


----------



## bvanzalen (Mar 20, 2002)

I've never used a manual lift. Went right with the winch. It raises the plow quickly and I use the winch for so many other things. When it comes time to service the quad, I hoist it vertically making access to all the lubrication points a breeze. Plus, I feel better in the woods when I have a winch available. You'll be surprised how often you use it. Wired mine so it's hot all the time. Never had a problem with the battery...


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Same here, mines hot all the time, no battery probs (yet)


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

I personally wish i would have gotten the manual lift. I think it would be much easier and faster pulling on a lever right next to your side than having to lean over your handlebars to work the winch control everytime. I have a winch plow set up and really dont care for it. sorry. BV makes an excellent point though. The winch can be used for many different things. I wouldnt be without it. So i guess the tradeoff is worth it.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

snakebit67 said:


> I personally wish i would have gotten the manual lift. I think it would be much easier and faster pulling on a lever right next to your side than having to lean over your handlebars to work the winch control everytime. I have a winch plow set up and really dont care for it. sorry. BV makes an excellent point though. The winch can be used for many different things. I wouldnt be without it. So i guess the tradeoff is worth it.


 hey its 2005, Warn makes a pistol grip relay that not only mounts, but also has a stretch cord. can operate winch, with you off machine standing up to 5' away super handy dandy little gizmo.


----------



## Woody (Sep 20, 2005)

I use my winch for plowing and it works great.


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

get the winch..i have never had a problem of any kind with it (knocking on wood)try the harbor freight 2000lb atv winch..40 bucks on sale..it is identical to my superwinch ( brand name) except for the controler..just a differant name on it..i could have saved about 120 bucks if i would have seen it sooner...wire it so it is hot all the time... make sure you have a self reseting breaker on it..


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

murph, do you mean CONSTANT "hot" or just, key "on" hot??


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

I picked up the cycle country plow with electric lift and it is great. It is a little slow lifting but i only lift it about 4 times on my drive way.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Here is a photo of my setup. I also installed a fairlead with a large bottom roller to protect the cable from wear.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats similar to the set up I'm gonna get. Warn 2.5 winch and a warn plow...I think they quoted me with a 48" but I may up that to 54" I think.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I love my Plow it's winch operated.
I would only suggest that you drive it a little bit after plowing.
I have never had a problem with the battery, but I think this will prevent any issues.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

snakebit67 said:


> I think it would be much easier and faster pulling on a lever right next to your side than having to lean over your handlebars to work the winch control everytime.


I just picked up my quad Friday and it uses the winch to raise the plow (very quickly) but the switch is on the handelbar, no big deal to use. I would think you could due the same with yours.

I bought the Cycle Country County plow and although I don't know the weight it appears to be pretty heavy by the way the front of the quad dips when it's raised. I would think you would need a prettly long handle for leverage if you used a manual lift to raise and lower it.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Thats similar to the set up I'm gonna get. Warn 2.5 winch and a warn plow...I think they quoted me with a 48" but I may up that to 54" I think.


 
Be careful, sidewalks are only 36", at a tilt I believe a 54" would still be to long


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

This is true, but no sidewalks out where I live  I think I'm just going to stick with the 48" blade anyway. Just waiting on the dealer to get in the winch mount in and then I can pick the rig up.


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

William H Bonney said:


> murph, do you mean CONSTANT "hot" or just, key "on" hot??


hot all the time


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

dodge7 said:


> Be careful, sidewalks are only 36", at a tilt I believe a 54" would still be to long


true...if you are moving along a little too quick and catch the grass, it will just about launch you off the bike..not that i've had that happen to me:lol:


----------

